
Drawpile is a free software collaborative drawing program - buovjaga
https://drawpile.net/
======
emmatoday
Very cool. For more fun shared drawing, I also love Aggie.io. Entirely HTML5
and JS, yet fairly powerful and exports to PSD.

I only wish it supported pen pressure on Linux.

------
syntaxing
Pretty neat since this works with Linux! I might have to try this out and see
if it can replace Autodesk's sketchbook (which just became free for personal
use recently)

~~~
jchw
This thing is neat because of the networking functionality, but I'd definitely
say Krita is the better FOSS painting tool on Linux.

------
send_computers
What is this built on? I had a quick look at the source without luck!

[https://github.com/drawpile/Drawpile](https://github.com/drawpile/Drawpile)

